# Autocruise Stardream



## Jodi1

Hi. New to the forum and about to by an a/c Stardream. We have been caravanners for years and this is our first venture into motorhomes. Has anyone else one of these vans? Would be interested to hear any tips, upgrading ideas or just any old useful information.


----------



## vardy

Hiya! - Good luck with the van. 

At least you will know all the basics when you go for it, having had caravans. It won't be double-Dutch like newbie to habitat appliances!


----------



## cabby

we used to have a stardream, great little van, but we needed fixed single beds and a bit more room.What made you decide on a Stardream. are you buying new or s/hand. which dealer are you using.when will it be ready for you to collect. dont forget to let us all know how you get treated on handover and your experiences.

cabby


----------



## Jodi1

Oooooh questions to answer :lol: Its 4 years old (06 plate) from Davans near Weston Super Mare and we collect it on the 9th April. So far we have been treated well at Davans, friendly helpful salesman keeps replying quickly to all the email questions I keep fireing at him, and we will be having a 2 hour handover when we go to pick it up. Any advice on what to be careful about and to make sure over? When we pick up the van we will then drive to Old Oaks camp site at Glastonbury for a few days and hopefully everything will work properly first time. Why did we buy a Stardream? Well we liked the idea of the end lounge with windows on all three sides, it made it seem more open and siry. Also, over the years we have learnt that having a transverse bed means one of us will be climbing over the other to get to the loo in the middle of the night, so being able to use the bench seats as single beds, as we have done in the caravan, was the main deciding factor. Also we liked the build of the Autocruise vans. There seems to be plenty of cubby holes to stash stuff too. We thought long and hard about the Auto Trail Cheyenne 740 with its two fixed single beds, but chickened out of the longer length. Perhaps one day, when we have got used to driving these larger vehicles, we may change to the Cheyenne, but at the moment the Stardream seems to fit our needs. Also have 2 large hairy Golden Retrievers to find room for :lol:


----------



## barryboy

*Super Stardream*

Stardream - 'What a dream!', everyone should buy one.
We have just returned from a 2 year trip, visiting 15 countries in Europe, in our Stardream.
We can honestly say that we had no problems with the vehicle and we have driven on some pretty rough and uneven road surfaces during our trip.
The 2.2 Peugeot chassis extra long wheel base, handles superbly and copes magnificently with serious mountain climbs and that included us having a 125cc scooter on a rack at the back. It never once let us down in all weather conditions, hot & cold.
We have never encountered a problem with grounding on speed bumps or catching the step on anything untoward.
The interior layout was a pleasure to live in with ample storage for 2 persons. The huge bed once made up was so comfortable and didn't involve climbing over ones partner to get in or out of.
The kitchen area has been well designed with additional work surfaces that can be pulled out if needed.
Overall our van has been an absolute joy to own but sadly we have to part with it to raise funds for our house move.
It will make a new owner very proud to own and we 
will miss it alot.


----------



## Jodi1

So sorry, barryboy that you have to part with your much loved Stardream, maybe in the future.........
But mainly, thanks for the good review. We are getting on well with our Stardream (big Sal) and are currently on our second trip with her at Poston Mill in Hereford. Its very pleasent to have a serviced pitch with water on tap so to speak :lol: We are still learning all about her, but do so agree about all the storage which is plenty for the two of us.

Really looking forward to doing more touring round Briton.


----------



## b2tus

We have a 2006 Starspirit and must say that the build quality is really superb. In particular, the woodwork is beautifully finished......no cheap thin ply here.

It seems that 2006 was a good year for quality on Autocruise motorhomes and it was sad to see their demise not long after.

Not sure that the newer A/Cruise models built under Swift ownership have the same level of long term quality and I am not too sure that we will be tempted to find out.....although the swing wall shower does look neat!!


----------



## MOB2

We are due to pick up our Autocruise Stardream early next month. We are doing a part exchange with our Swift Suntor. We bought it from new in 2005 and we have had hours of fun in it. At the time, there wasn't any comparable rear lounge motorhomes around, so we were delighted with it. We started to get itchy feet when we first saw the Autosleeper Wilton, but it was out of production when we enquired. I'm glad it was, because the the Stardream is even better. We will go from 4 birth to 2 birth, but for the quality and the build, it worth it. It also hasn't got the Luton top, which we had started to dislike the look of. It feels a bit more "grown up" and sophisticated. Will still be sorry to see "Yokel" go though.


----------



## Jodi1

Gosh this thread was a blast from the past!!

We have had our Stardream a couple of years now and really settled into her. We have made a few modifications to her for our comfort and ease, the main one being finding a chest of drawers with the slidey top like they have in caravans and fitting that in to the rear of the van rather then having to lug the freestanding table up and down the van. With two dogs getting in the way we found it a tiresome exercise.

Good luck with your Stardream and I hope you enjoy her as much as we do


----------



## MOB2

Picked our Stardream up from Cleveland Motorhomes on Thursday. It certainly has an apt name! It's superb. It has a few added extras we didn't notice when we saw it, like the same towbar we were going to have fitted, so that's saved us nigh on £500. I love cooking and the kitchen is so well organised. Only down side is our Fiamma Privacy Room doesn't fit, so if there's anyone out there that has an Omnistor one and needs a Fiamma, please feel free to contact me!


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Used to have an Autocruise Stargazer 2006 and have to say the build quality was excellent and it never gave a moments bother, Autocruise were at their best at that period.

Swopped to our current Autosleeper only because we wanted a Mercedes chassis and couldn't get one with the layout we wanted anywhere else, too early to say if it as good as the Autocruise yet.

You will have a great van there I am sure!


----------



## Senator

MOB2 said:


> so if there's anyone out there that has an Omnistor one and needs a Fiamma, please feel free to contact me!


MOB2

You have a PM.

Mark


----------



## PeugeotPeggy

cabby said:


> we used to have a stardream, great little van, but we needed fixed single beds and a bit more room.What made you decide on a Stardream. are you buying new or s/hand. which dealer are you using.when will it be ready for you to collect. dont forget to let us all know how you get treated on handover and your experiences.
> 
> cabby


We bought a cracker. paid only £17.500 for our stardream 08 We have worked out what we need to know but still don't know how to work the heating. Can anyone help


----------



## jiwawa

Hi Peggy and welcome to the forum.

What kind of heating do you have? Is it blown air? Wall-mounted gas fire? Make?

A pic of your control panel might help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good price if it's all okay and the miles aren't too silly.


----------

